# Lock & Dam Marina



## Whitebassfisher

SS asked about the lack of Lock and Dam reports recently. He is naturally curious since he is hurt from getting rear ended by a texter and usually catches a couple thousand whites a month. 


Probably the lack of Lock & Dam reports is because the current owners don't cater to boaters. I really don't understand that, especially since they invested a huge pile of money in it, but is a fact. The current owners I think bought the place more as a hobby, or more likely investment for the land itself. The Lock & Dam for boaters has not been the same since Joe Burns left. I remember seeing boats lined up to launch many years ago, at $10. per pop, but no more. It is mainly just for bank fishermen now, and bank fishermen can only catch whites if the river is low and green. There are many whites to be caught in the creeks if the river is high, but only if you can get a boat launched. Bank fishermen can just leave money in a box, but boats need the marina open to use the trolley to launch. 


Now: The marina is not open every day. It supposedly opens 7:30AM on Saturday and Sunday, but not until 10AM during the week days it is open!!! Worker arrives at 10AM, opens up marina, etc, etc, then you start getting your boat launched. You know what time that puts you on the water? Even if you talk to a worker at the marina about going the next day, you are gambling to make the drive because they may not show when they say. Also, Joe used to help you launch, it is physical work due to the trolley. Now, the lady that may come open the marina can't help you. To top it all off, they keep a pile of firewood, plus some uncut logs, right in way where you try to maneuver to back up a boat! You have to jack knife your rig right at the exact point to get the trailer positioned properly. Is all this worth driving to from Houston or Dallas?


Enough of my rant. But that area is a fantastic fishery that is hard to tap anymore. It is still a good bank fishing spot for locals if the conditions are just right though. And, it will hold fond memories for me from now on.


----------



## shadslinger

For me it will be memories too, as it is closer to drive to Sabine Pass and catch flounder/trout/reds than it is to drive to the L&D to catch white bass.
I had some high ole times there back in the day there however and one of them was with Whitebassfisher.


----------



## pYr8

Just because I've never fished it, I'm thinking about launching down river, @ 21 I guess, and bringing an extra 10 gallons of fuel. I'm sure I'll see some beautiful countryside on the trip. I just hope there's a little cell service out there.

What might be a good time to get up there? A week? Two? Now?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I have not visited the hwy 21 ramp in years, I admit. The problem with regular ramps on the river up that far is that the river level fluctuates wildly, and leaves a thick layer of mud when it it raises and comes back down. Some private ramp owners either clean their ramps with firehoses and large water pumps or a tractor with blade. The other way up there is to use a cart on a track, but large logs floating downstream are heck on the tracks. 

I don't know your schedule of course, but I think the river is probably near green enough to fish, so this coming weekend may be a good bet for you. Experiment around with where you cast to fish: gently sloping banks, steep sloping banks, a bend or feature in the river bank that causes an eddie or backward flow of water in a small area. Lure retrieval speed should probably be very slow, but experiment if necessary.

When the river is up high and has been for awhile, the creeks can be good. Big Creek hits the river downstream from 21 from the east side, Keechi and Boggy hit upstream from 21 from the west side. Using a map and converting to GPS coordinates and taking a handheld GPS may be a good idea to help find creeks. The mouths of these creeks may not be real obvious when the river is 20' above normal. Realize, lol, that when headed to a waypoint on the river, there will be times you seem to be getting further from it because the river twists and turns so much.

I attached pics of the cart and ramp. The L & D protects this track from getting ripped away with large floating logs.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I took these pictures to emphasize how much water level changes the looks of things. These 2 pictures are taken from the same spot and looking the same direction. For perspective, in the low water picture, there is a boat in the middle of the river near the L & D with a grown man standing up in the boat.


----------



## scstriperhunter

That's a neat set up. I've never seen anything like that back in SC. How you get the boat on the trolley? Did they have some sort of crane set up? 

Thought about giving this place a shot in the kayak in lower level conditions. Good idea?


----------



## WilliamH

Here is their FaceBook page report from yesterday.

More than 30 bank fishermen out today. three boats out. Many, many limits of sand bass as well as crappie caught today. The run is in full swing!! Apologies to anyone trying to contact me on my cell. I dropped it in the minnow vat today. I should have a new one tomorrow. In the meantime, call the store at 903-536-bait during regular business hours. if you are interested in a cabin for the weekend, you may message me on here!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

WilliamH said:


> Here is their FaceBook page report from yesterday.
> 
> More than 30 bank fishermen out today. three boats out. Many, many limits of sand bass as well as crappie caught today. The run is in full swing!! Apologies to anyone trying to contact me on my cell. I dropped it in the minnow vat today. I should have a new one tomorrow. In the meantime, call the store at 903-536-bait during regular business hours. if you are interested in a cabin for the weekend, you may message me on here!!


OMG!!! LOL !!!!!
Have I got a deal for you!!!
I sent you a PM.


----------



## shadslinger

This is just awful, if you guys start killing the white bass and crappie without me,....well,...I will have the Mayor put a curse on you!


----------



## A Draper

I would love to get my boat in at LND. Not going to try that trolley though. Did the stripers ever show up last year? 

In 2012, I caught a bunch of whites from the east bank. I found about 10'x20' where I wouldn't hang up. A couple years ago I caught decent stripers up close to the lock. I would texas rig a 3" curlytailed grub with 1/4 oz weight then make a long cast and crawl it on the bottom. The texas rig kept it from hanging up. The 3" tail was too big for the whites to hit but I couldn't get the texas rig to work with anything smaller.


----------



## shadslinger

WilliamH said:


> Here is their FaceBook page report from yesterday.
> 
> More than 30 bank fishermen out today. three boats out. Many, many limits of sand bass as well as crappie caught today. The run is in full swing!! Apologies to anyone trying to contact me on my cell. I dropped it in the minnow vat today. I should have a new one tomorrow. In the meantime, call the store at 903-536-bait during regular business hours. if you are interested in a cabin for the weekend, you may message me on here!!


Whitebassfisher, let's go ahead and offer that fine sky hook launch we developed to others so they can get in on that awesome white bass action happening at the LND


----------



## pYr8

Wish I had my tin boat ready for this season, but I'm gonna have to try launching the Stratos near by up there. Maybe not the 21 ramp. Got a PM from Firedog about a private ramp near Midway I'm looking into. Sounds like shootin fish in a barrel up there!!


----------



## shadslinger

Take a shotgun pYr8, it will cover more water


----------



## Whitebassfisher

pYr8 said:


> Wish I had my tin boat ready for this season, but I'm gonna have to try launching the Stratos near by up there. Maybe not the 21 ramp. Got a PM from Firedog about a private ramp near Midway I'm looking into. Sounds like shootin fish in a barrel up there!!


Is Burt Coleman's old ramp still being kept up? Or Charleton's? They have both passed, but I used Coleman's many times years ago.


----------



## shadslinger

I launched at 21 once about 30 years ago and lost a lower unit to the rocks at Big Eddy, have never been back


----------



## GSMAN

Coleman's is still open. At least it was last year. This whole Lock and Dam saga has put a big kink in my retirement plans. I bought a place right outside of Crockett thinking I could hang out up there in the spring time and chase whitebass and now it looks like the boat launch is going to be hit and miss! That's about how my luck runs! Been going up there for 25 plus years!


----------



## texas two guns

You have to real careful at 21, especially when the water is up. There is a roadside type barricade on the downstream side. If the water is up it will push you into and over it rather quickly trying to load and unload. If there is debree buildup on the bridge pilons, the water actually is running faster at the ramp than the main river. You have to come in then cut hard right and gun it and hope you don't overshoot your trailer and end up over the railing. It is a P.I.T.A. I hate that ramp.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

GSMAN said:


> Coleman's is still open. At least it was last year. This whole Lock and Dam saga has put a big kink in my retirement plans. I bought a place right outside of Crockett thinking I could hang out up there in the spring time and chase whitebass and now it looks like the boat launch is going to be hit and miss! That's about how my luck runs! Been going up there for 25 plus years!


Hopefully your retirement will go as planned. If they would keep normal fishing marina hours for about 3 or 3 & 1/2 months, that tremendous fishery could be enjoyed and hopefully the marina owner would re-coup some of the money they have invested there.
The gar bowfishermen also like to use the cart for their boats, and some of that laps over the white bass spawn.

Thanks for the "Coleman's is still open" post!


----------



## GarzillaBowfishing

Where is the Colman ramp located?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

GarzillaBowfishing said:


> Where is the Colman ramp located?


I hope I have marked the map correctly. I have not been there is SO many years! Back then, there were a few signs "Terdanway", which were abbreviations for his sons, Terry, Danny and Waymon I believe.

Hopefully someone else can confirm the ramp location.


----------



## Lone Eagle

pYr8 said:


> Just because I've never fished it, I'm thinking about launching down river, @ 21 I guess, and bringing an extra 10 gallons of fuel. I'm sure I'll see some beautiful countryside on the trip. I just hope there's a little cell service out there.
> 
> What might be a good time to get up there? A week? Two? Now?


I have launched at Hwy 21 many times years ago as well as a private ramp upriver from 21. If you have never traveled the river up that way, please be very careful. The Trinity river is treacherous in a few places between 21 and the lock and dam. Take plenty of gas if you plan on going all the way up to the lock and dam. It is quite a run.There is some shoal water that "Eats" lower units; in more than one place on the river. More than a few times I have towed someone back or seen someone being towed without a lower unit or with busted or slipped props...etc.

The fishing will be "Outstanding" pretty soon up that way.....IF the river gets cleared up ....otherwise, go up the creeks. I guided up there during the spawn run for 7 years (1988 thru 1995).

Some Days Chicken.....Some Days Chicken Feathers


----------



## GarzillaBowfishing

Thanks I am ready to take the kids for them sand bass. My boats to big for the lock and I would have to run up from 21. I am running a outboard jet so it's no problem but the fuel. Would like to find a closer spot.


----------



## hopn

We had a blast fishing there today. My experience angler friend shout out to all 2coolfishing.com members. He has much respect for ShadSlinger. I took my grandpa and friends for some bank fishing at LND. Think we caught a little under 100 WB.


----------



## alldaylong

Whitebassfisher said:


> I took these pictures to emphasize how much water level changes the looks of things. These 2 pictures are taken from the same spot and looking the same direction. For perspective, in the low water picture, there is a boat in the middle of the river near the L & D with a grown man standing up in the boat.


_*Okay Whitebassfisher, I figured it out. The arrow is pointing to it.:smile:

*_


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Sand & gravel operation there I believe.


----------



## Danny O

hopn said:


> We had a blast fishing there today. My experience angler friend shout out to all 2coolfishing.com members. He has much respect for ShadSlinger. I took my grandpa and friends for some bank fishing at LND. Think we caught a little under 100 WB.


Nice stringers of WB! Glad you had fun w/ family. Thanks for the fishing video!


----------



## 66superduty

we fished there today ,it was a blast, game wardon came buy late .store was open all day


----------



## hopn

Pet Spoon said:


> Nice stringers of WB! Glad you had fun w/ family. Thanks for the fishing video!


Yes we had a blast, thanks Pet Spoon. Lots of bank fishermans there, lots of people catching daily limit. Easy mode fishing if you ask me, but hey, my grandpa enjoyed it. He's ready to go again!


----------



## dnix

Nice catch. Guess we should of went to LND. LLD was terrible on Friday.


----------



## 66superduty

hey hopn now that isee your picture ,iwas fishing right by you, your grand father and my wife kept getting there line together. was a great time, iloved it when your daughter hooked your stringer


----------



## sasquatch

*21*

I went and checked out the ramp at 21 a couple of weeks ago. The ramp has some kind of expanded metal that's bolted down and it's all busted up. You will lose a tire if you try to back down the ramp.
SAS


----------



## dnix

Decent day


----------



## GarzillaBowfishing

Took my little girls fishing Sunday to the loc. we had a great time fishing untel it was time to leave. There was no one around to operate the trolley the store was locked up and a cable across entrance to keep people out. I wasn't going to stick around and be late to there first daddy doughtier dance and after reading sign at trolley that never said I couldn't operate it decided to pull my boat out myself. While I was loading my boat on the trailer a lady that I seen fishing come up the bank cussing me infront of my kids asked me who the f---k am I. Do I own this and to get my piece of S---t off her property. I told her I was sorry thought you all have leave. She said she had to take a break. Aperantly to go fish. I will not return back there with my kids for sure an don't recommend any one else. These People operate there business about like how there restrooms smell. By the way the girls room had a dead fish in it and my daughters had to use the men's room.


----------



## Forever Fishing

OMG! I'm sorry Garzilla but your post made me crack up! That place does have some kind of reputation. On the other hand I guess they were closed. Not that it's any of my business...

Looks like your sweet heart found a fish or two. Good job and thanks for posting.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

GarzillaBowfishing said:


> Took my little girls fishing Sunday to the loc. we had a great time fishing untel it was time to leave. There was no one around to operate the trolley the store was locked up and a cable across entrance to keep people out. I wasn't going to stick around and be late to there first daddy doughtier dance and after reading sign at trolley that never said I couldn't operate it decided to pull my boat out myself. While I was loading my boat on the trailer a lady that I seen fishing come up the bank cussing me infront of my kids asked me who the f---k am I. Do I own this and to get my piece of S---t off her property. I told her I was sorry thought you all have leave. She said she had to take a break. Aperantly to go fish. I will not return back there with my kids for sure an don't recommend any one else. These People operate there business about like how there restrooms smell. By the way the girls room had a dead fish in it and my daughters had to use the men's room.
> View attachment 578618


OP post # 1 of this thread. I told you so. 
I am sorry, and to think this happened on a Sunday, a big fishing day.


----------



## stros00

Can you guys give me the directions to the LND coming from Houston? Planning to make a trip out there tomorrow if possible..wondering how the rain affected it..


----------



## Slayer97

Gar, since Terry and Joe sold the place it has never been the same. I remember back in the day getting there before daylight and waking up Joe and drinking coffee with him for an hour. Things change and not always for the better.

Jesus is Lord,
Steve G


----------



## pYr8

coords are 31.33773,-95.656049

45 North to Centerville, Hwy 7 East towards Crockett 20-25 miles. The left before the river.
There's mud heading our way, let us know what you find there...


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Slayer97 said:


> Gar, since Terry and Joe sold the place it has never been the same. I remember back in the day getting there before daylight and waking up Joe and drinking coffee with him for an hour. Things change and not always for the better.
> 
> Jesus is Lord,
> Steve G


I agree with this 100%. What I don't understand is: Why did new owner buy it, spend a bunch of money on it, then treat boaters as an evil enemy?


----------

